# DHLP-P Shot



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Ok I am about to call to make an appt for Phoebe's last of her first shots which is due on Wednesday. I am going to do this at a new vet whom I have heard wonderful things about and I've called once to check out the place and they are really nice. I really hope I like them and I'm very nervous about this switch.

Anyway before I call, the shots she needs as written on her "puppy info sheet" from the breeder says she needs DHLP-P. All of her shots up until now were done by the breeder, so this is my first. I have no idea what this DHLP-P is, but I've read here some things about not giving shots at the same time. Is this one of those times or is that just the rabies shots you dont want to give at the same time?

Thanks!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

DHLPP is a combination shot: Distemper, (Canine) Hepatitis, Leptospirosis,
(Canine) Parainfluenza, (Canine) Parvovirus...so you cant break it up. and since she has had it before then she prob doesnt have ne reactions to it. sometimes dogs react to the lepto, but u shouldnt have to worry about it, since she has had it before. did she have her rabies yet?


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Yes, rabies on the 14th and no reactions to that. It was the day before I got her so at least I know the next day she was fine









Thanks!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Maltese can severe reactions to the lepto vaccine, so most Malt owners don't vaccinate against it. It's carried by rodents and usually not given unless the dog lives on a farm and is exposed to rats and vermin.

I'm surprised Tonia recommends it. I was under the impression that most Maltese breeders don't.

You have unfortunately found out something that many of us that breed and show toy dogs know -- leptospirosis in vaccines can be very dangerous for Maltese. I have avoided this for since I started breeding 18 years ago based on the horror stories that exist about lepto.
Bobbie Linden - Bhe-Jei Maltese 

A lot of Maltese will have an alergic reaction to Lepto shots, this is why it is advised that Maltese should not receive it at all. I gave Lepto shots to all my dogs for years, then one day my vet told me not to give it. I told him I had never had a reaction, he said, I still think you shouldn't give it, there hasn't been a case of Lepto. in Northern Calif. for over 30 years! Why take a chance? Well, that was over 20 years ago, I haven't given it since. For those of you that don't know, the way dogs are exposed to Lepto is, drinking water or eating food that a mouse or some other animal carring this desease has urinated in, or sniffing a tree where an animal carring this desease has urinated on. With most people that have Maltese, this is not going to ever happen. We don't let our precious babies do these things. (ggg)
-Carole Baldwin- Fantasyland Maltese


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i did learn that they can take the lepto out of the shot b/c half is dry and half is a liquid and the lepto is the liquid i believe and the dry they can dilute with saline so u dont have to have the lepto in the shot..but parker never reacted to it, and aparently ur pup hasnt either.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Mar 3 2005, 02:29 PM
> *Maltese can severe reactions to the lepto vaccine, so most Malt owners don't vaccinate against it. It's carried by rodents and usually not given unless the dog lives on a farm and is exposed to rats and vermin.*


and i was told that i should be concerned of a rodent getting into my house... which could bite kodie and give him rabies. ???? 
So the rabie vaccine is a MUST... but not a must to vaccine lepto? (you never know if your baby is gonna have a reaction until after the shot is given... soo...) 

i'm confused on the difference of importance here...







(lets put the state rabie vaccine law aside and then could you explain this to me, thank you







)


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

if the law was put aside rabies is least important...lepto isnt important either cause it doesnt vax for all the strains..but there is a new lepto vax out that is better.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Tuesday when we took Izzy for her third series of shots, I told the vet that I didn't want the lepto shot. She said "I understand, and we don't give that here anymore" and when I asked about her rabies shot the vet said "I don't want to give that now because she's had her other shot today and besides, you don't want to vacinate for that until after IzzyBella is four or five months old." I said great.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The rabies shot is a law, but vaccinating for lepto is optional.

I knew of the possible reaction from a friend who had Maltese for 25 years, so when I took Lady in for a checkup and her shots the day after I adopted her, that was the first thing I said to my vet when I saw her coming at Lady with the syringe.

Dr. Chessie said the same thing your vet did, Izzy's mom, that they don't vaccinate for lepto anymore because of the possible complications.

FYI, my vets are pretty up-to-date with veterinary protocol, too, since Raleigh is the NC State Vet School (they are grads) is right here.

Here's a link to vaccine protocol for dogs http://www.dvmvac.com/CProtHi.html

It recommends lepto be given to dogs only if 

Dog lives outside and is not constrained to a gated kennel. 

Dog lives on a farm and has ample outdoor activity. 

Dog is regularly allowed to roam freely. 

Exclusively outdoors. 

Dog is used for hunting or other extended outdoor activity. 

Cases of leptospirosis are known to have been confirmed in the area. 

Dog has access (supervised or otherwise) to areas inhabited by “reservoir” hosts (eg: opossum, skunk, raccoon, vole) or other domestic animals such as cattle or pigs (horses?).


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

The way I understood reactions is that it can take a couple times for the allergy to present itself. My first Maltese, Rosebud, had her first year of shots and was perfectly fine. Then the 2nd year soon after the shot was given, she had a very severe reaction of hives on her head and was rushed back to the vet for epinephrine and monitoring... She had reactions from then on, even though Lepto was removed from the vaccine after the first reaction.

So, I'm thinking that even though a dog had no reaction at first, that they could get a reaction to later shots. My vet said that the first shot does not produce a reaction... I'm not quite sure I understand why but it was something to do with the way the body recognizes it and it takes two times for it to react ?? I know just enough to be dangerous!









So bottom line.... I would not give Lepto.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

it does take a couple of vax to have the reaction...the first shot the body builds up antibody towards it and the second time the body attacks it and has the reaction...its the same reason why an rh factor neg woman pregnant with an rh positive baby can have the first child with no problems, but the second child her body attacks. but if she is on her last set of her puppy shots, she has already recieved it enough times to have a reaction to it. it is possible ur rosebud didnt have the lepto every time she got her puppy shots and that is why she didnt have the reaction until a year later.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Mar 3 2005, 05:33 PM
> *it does take a couple of vax to have the reaction...the first shot the body builds up antibody towards it and the second time the body attacks it and has the reaction...its the same reason why an rh factor neg woman pregnant with an rh positive baby can have the first child with no problems, but the second child her body attacks.  but if she is on her last set of her puppy shots, she has already recieved it enough times to have a reaction to it.  it is possible ur rosebud didnt have the lepto every time she got her puppy shots and that is why she didnt have the reaction until a year later.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39681*


[/QUOTE]

Hi, it is weird because it wasn't the Lepto that was her problem. They took it out once she had a reaction and she still had reactions. They tried to isolate the problem but couldn't find out what the problem was... thought maybe it was a preservative in the vaccine. I must be mistaken but I thought they could develop an allergy to shots at any time in their lives... ????


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

it depends on what it is...if it is in low doeses it can take longer, but a vaccine is designed to cause a strong immune response, so if the reaction happens from a vaccine after a long peroid of time like u r saying, it is prob. due to a change in that vaccine. bud contact allergies and food allergies are different, b/c it is low doeses of the allergen over a period of time..and the buildup of antibodies takes longer. i dont know if im making sense lol. now im not saying they cant have a reaction later in life to the vaccine, but it is very rare. most reactions occur in puppies.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

but if ur dog is at risk for lepto, the new vaccine is safer. here is some info: 
New Leptospirosis Vaccine Immunizes Against L. grippotyphosa and L. pomona

Fort Dodge now offers the Duramune Leptospirosis vaccine that immunizes against L. grippotyphosa and L. pomona serovars as well as L. icterohaemorrhagiae and L. canicola . This vaccine has been formulated through the new subunit technology that uses only the antigen component of the organism (that will produce an immune response) instead of the entire organism. As such, subunit vaccines greatly reduce vaccine side-effects that occur with higher incidence with bacterin-based vaccines while providing durable protection from the disease.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i do want to make something clear, after i have noticed something was said. i'm not making recommendations, only telling facts. i let u read the facts and decide. if u think your dog is at risk u can decide not to get the vaccine. if your dog is at risk for getting lepto you can decide to get the vaccine. i'm sensing some people dont appreciate my information, but i'm only here to help.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Mar 3 2005, 08:22 PM
> *i'm sensing some people dont appreciate my information, but i'm only here to help.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39738*


[/QUOTE]
Awww, I am very glad you are here to help, you definantely have a lot of advice and information that we can all use!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Mar 3 2005, 09:22 PM
> *i do want to make something clear, after i have noticed something was said.  i'm not making recommendations, only telling facts.  i let u read the facts and decide.  if u think your dog is at risk u can decide not to get the vaccine.  if your dog is at risk for getting lepto you can decide to get the vaccine.  i'm sensing some people dont appreciate my information, but i'm only here to help.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39738*


[/QUOTE]

Count me as a fan... I greatly appreciate your willingness to share your knowledge with this board. As I mentioned, sometimes I know just enough to be "dangerous" so I appreciate your clarifying, etc. I have not noticed that there is anyone on here who does not appreciate your help .... You always give us facts and are not "preachy", etc. I say if anyone does not want to hear what you are saying, it is very, very easy to just by-pass your posts or to put you on their "Ignored Users" list.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well something about the wording in someone's post hurt my feelings, but i didnt want to point any one out. thanks for ur compliments


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm here only to say that I support my friend here and can understand why she feels this way. I wanted to publicly support LadyMontava because I know how much it meant to me last week when people supported me. Wording is so important in a forum on the internet, I hope everyone really reads their post before hitting that add reply button b/c it can really hurt someone's feelings. That is something I know all too well. Please...be kind!!! 

Alrighty, gonna go back into my hibernation.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I appreciate everyones replies thank you all very much







I have found that no matter what little bit of info anyone supplies, sometimes the things that stick in my mind (and work) are the small bits that I'd never imagine I'd get out of a particular post...

Anyway thank you all, and of course I am going to see what the vets recommend when I "meet" them for the first time, but now I have questions and am not going in blind so to speak. 

I am so nervous because I always loved my vet but this switch has to be done.

thanks guys!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I must have missed something here. I want to thank Lady M for the great advice and information that she gives. I think you do a really good job of presenting facts without trying to influence or take sides.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I missed something here also, Ms. Magnolia, as from the personal message I got this morning, apparently it was my comment about my vet's being up to date on current veterinary protocol since they are NC State Vet School grads and practice here in Raleigh that was offensive and hurtful to Lady M.

Please let me say publically that my comment had absolutely no connection to Lady M's posts. I just wanted to share my vet's opinion and since a lot of medical information is exchanged pretty freely here, wanted to qualify my vet's credentials. Not all vets are created equal and some in smaller, more rural areas are not very knowledgable on current veterinary protocal. We see this again and again on the diabetic dog forum I belong to.

I have always found Lady M's posts to be very helpful and informative. The fact that my vet differs on the lepto issue is in no way a reflection on her knowledge. There are definately two sides to the lepto issue.

Back to the subject at hand, Holliberry, from what I have read, it doesn't sound like the lepto vaccine is given for the first time until 4 or 5 months anyway (like rabies), so I am guessing that Phoebe hasn't even had a shot yet so it's hard to know if she'll have a reaction or not.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i didn't even think i was giving a different opinion







but thats fine. i just find that the words "FYI" are very strong, and the fact that you had "(they are grads)" to me meant that their opinion meant more. to me both statements could have been left out and your post. I appologize to Holliberry and anyone else for disrupting the post...



now back to Lepto....it might not, according to protocol, be givin until 4 mo. as you say....but i know many vets that mix the vax and give it every time. they dont do anything unless a reaction might be possible, or has ocurred. I must say that the 7 years of working in a vet practice, I haven't seen many vaccine reactions. If they did happen, it is very mild. Sure if your vet will give you the option of taking the lepto out, do it. but I can tell you, I don't think my vet knows he CAN take the lepto out. I don't know how many vets out there do know this. Sad to say yes. So if u r thinking about telling the vet to leave this out of the shot, I would call ahead to see what they do. Maybe tell them about this, so they can call their vaccine company to get further instruction on how to do this properly. Maybe they use the new vaccine. I know the place I am doing my externship in Tampa uses the new vaccine. When I called she went out of her way to tell me about it. They have seen no vaccine reactions so far, and were very happy with it. So anyways my point...give your vet a call and see what they do.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This may be a stupid comment, but why not simply order the vaccines without lepto rather than trying to figure out how to take it out?

I have vaccinated my pets myself and you have the option of 3 in one shots, 5 in one shots, etc. I order directly from Revival and they sell canine boosters without lepto or corona. This option has been aorund for years, it's not new, so I can't figure out why your vet or others wouldn't know about this and think they have to figure out how to take the lepto out.

You can see right here that Duramune vacinations can be ordered as a 3 in one (no lepto or corona), 4 in one (no lepto) or 5 in one. 

http://revivalanimal.com/category.asp?c=820

Vets can even order single doses w/o lepto for a less than $5.

I'm glad my vets are NC State Vet School grads! (Making joke here, everyone!) I can't imagine vets around the country scratching their heads trying to figure out how to take lepto out of vaccines, when anyone, even me, can order vaccines without it!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well some vets dont want to have there frige full of vaccines for every dog around. you would have to carry it with lepto, with out lepto, with corona, with out corona, witout corona and with out lepto, with corona and without lepto, with lepto and without corona. i dont think a vet has enough room in their frige for all that! let alone all the feline vaccines etc. I don't know about u but my vet sees more than maltese, so he would need to be able to vax every type of dog out there.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I am just looking at Wally, Aaden and Toby's vaccination sheets from last year (the old vet) and I can't tell if they had the lepto vacc. or not. Here is what it says:

Rabies-1 year Vaccination
da2ppcl C6/CV Recombitek Annual
Bordetella (nasal) W/Annual
Lab: Stool
Lab: Venipuncture-abbreviated
Lab: 3DX Heartworm Inhouse Snap

I would like to know, so when they go back in May (to the new vet







) I can ask her about it.

Thanks


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Mar 4 2005, 01:09 PM
> *I am just looking at Wally, Aaden and Toby's vaccination sheets from last year (the old vet) and I can't tell if they had the lepto vacc. or not.  Here is what it says:
> 
> Rabies-1 year Vaccination
> ...


[/QUOTE]
yes your vet gives lepto and corona which is what the "c" and "l" stand for the "d" is for distemper and the "a" is for adenovirus herpes


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i just want to state again I NEVER RECOMMENDED GIVING THE VACCINE I'M JUST SAYING SOME VETS STILL DO! it's not as easy to change things as u make it out to be. and we all have to work with what our vet offers. does it make your vet a bad one if they give the lepto?


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

When I asked my first vet about taking the Lepto out they said they couldn't and they only carried the one with the Lepto. OK that's fine I can find a new vet. I found a new vet that said that they carry the one without the Lepto and if I asked they would be sure to give it to Fantasia instead of the one with Lepto. So I told them. Told everyone at that office! And wouldn't you know it, Fantasia had a reaction and I checked the bill and it sayd DHLPP, Jerks! Why tell me I could have it without if they weren't going to give it to me!? I decided right then and there to stop vaccinating her except Rabies and I found a new vet. I have not asked my new vet if they have it without Lepto but I will find out next monday. I am trying to talk John into getting her DHPP every 3 years. He's not buying it but I still have a year to convince him because it won't be 3 years till next year. Anyway my point is that some vets have it without and some don't. I don't know why and I don't care. I just found a vet that offers it without and that solved my problem. I am lucky to have more than one vet near here. Where I grew up there was only one vet for the entire town and the next town over was too far to drive to the next vet. 
So talk to your vet about it. If they say they only offer it with Lepto and you have decided not to give Lepto then find a new vet! If they say they don't offer Lepto at all and you decide to give her Lepto then find a new vet! Keep going from vet to vet till you find one that will listen to you and answer your questions and talk to you about your concerns. After all you are paying them to give the best treatment to your pet, if you don't like them, find a new vet! I have been through 4 vets.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Mar 3 2005, 10:59 PM
> *I must have missed something here.  I want to thank Lady M for the great advice and information that she gives.  I think you do a really good job of presenting facts without trying to influence or take sides.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39771*


[/QUOTE]







This is becoming a very complicated thread.
















LadyMontava... I also have to thank you for your help with my little kodie and all the other advice/help with my signtuare







I always wait for you to answer my questions!!! hehe


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Jodi, well said. 

I have also been through many vets here in Raleigh until finding my current vets. I personally would never just work with what my vet offers, but find a new vet who will work with me and what I feel is in the best interests of my pet. The lepto was a non-issue with my vet as they don't give it to their patients, not just the Maltese.

I am very fortunate to work with 2 vets in the practice who value my opinion. In fact, Dr. Chessie regularly says "mother knows best". Dr. Suzy writes down the names of medical terms because she knows I like to research them. They are very open to me bringing them new ideas, too, like when I heard that Milk Thistle might be beneficial to Lady since she takes Pheno. I brought Suzy the information I found and she volunteered to do a little research, then get back to me. I was the one who suggested trying Lady on a combination of insulins rather than just using an intermediate acting one. Neither vet has ever acted offended at my endless questions or suggestions. In fact, Dr. Suzy said just a few months ago that she credits Lady's amazing health despite all her problems to my home care and management of them.

This is certainly not meant as a criticism of anyone who feels differently than I do. I happen to prefer being actively involved in health care decisions about my pets and see my role as their caretaker to also be that of an advocate. Maybe that comes with being older, raising children, or just experience. But that certainly doesn't mean that someone who is comfortable taking a more passive role and going along with what their vet recommends or has available is wrong or a "bad" pet owner.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Thanks LadyM--You rock!!!







YoIt is so great having you hear to give us advice/info!



Hmmm...now I am wondering what to do.










What is the "Venipuncture"


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

*sigh* I came back to check on this thread again and wouldn't ya know....here I am again. I would hope that a person would trust their vet enough to know whether the shot is necessary for their area. I trust my vet completely to know this and I have NEVER questioned their decisions on shots. I don't think this makes me a bad owner. I feel like my vet is tons more informed than I am about what goes on in our area and what is best to be vaccinated against. I got every vaccination my doc recommended for our kids too. Silly me..I trust my pediatrician too. The person who gets hours of training and sees the ill effects of the diseases they see. I am a FIRM believer that the benefits outweigh the risks in those situations...I mean..the reaction to this shot (lepto) even if they do have one..is it life threatening? Something to ponder I suppose. I would hope that my vet would stand up for his beliefs and not let an owner bully him into a decision he might regret. The vaccinations are created for a reason and I have to give the benefit of doubt to the vets who give it, they must have a strong reason for wanting to give it . They..after all..have to live with whatever consequence happens after they treat the animal. Just some things to think about.....







I can't believe if you like a vet in every other way, you'd leave them b/c of a shot...hmmm...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Mar 4 2005, 01:51 PM
> *Thanks LadyM--You rock!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
the venipuncture is the charge to stick the dog and draw blood. i've never seen this as a charge though..i guess they just break everything down on their bill instead of combining


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Mar 4 2005, 12:52 PM
> *I would hope that a person would trust their vet enough to know whether the shot is necessary for their area. I trust my vet completely to know this and I have NEVER questioned their decisions on shots.  I don't think this makes me a bad owner. I feel like my vet is tons more informed than I am about what goes on in our area and what is best to be vaccinated against. <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39891*


[/QUOTE]
I feel the same way you do. I mean, the vet did go thorugh all the schooling and I really don't know that much about the vaccination. 

However, I am going to double check with the new vet, just in case--that old vet was the kind to just give all dogs the same shots and not take size/breed into consideration.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

good idea, it never hurts to ask..

oh and I wanted to point out since someone pointed out this about me...I am posting about Maltese subjects ...YAY ME!


















































































































I just didn't want to come back here and post but dangit..I dont like it when my friends need help. So..I guess I'll post when I see fit but not on a regular basis...







wouldn't want anyone to think I've lost my pyscho thoughts or anything


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

I feel sorry for those who read this post, and think they need a new vet now. when i say work with them, i mean find out what they do, and educate them. see if they can order shots for you, or find out how to leave this part out of the vaccine. i dont mean just let them give u the shot..that is not working with the vet that is giving in. there are many people that love their vets and I would hate for them to leave the vet they love to a vet they dont like just because of a shot. also it might show up on your bill as given the lepto but it might just be the default in the computer..notify the vet and let them know if u get billed for it and it wasnt given.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Mar 4 2005, 02:00 PM
> *I feel sorry for those who read this post, and think they need a new vet now.  when i say work with them, i mean find out what they do, and educate them.  see if they can order shots for you, or find out how to leave this part out of the vaccine.  i dont mean just let them give u the shot..that is not working with the vet that is giving in.  there are many people that love their vets and I would hate for them to leave the vet they love to a vet they dont like just because of a shot.  also it might show up on your bill as given the lepto but it might just be the default in the computer..notify the vet and let them know if u get billed for it and it wasnt given.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39896*


[/QUOTE]









It is all too confusing to me...that is why they have the vet's license...not me! Imma just gonna trust mine! He has never steered me wrong before! Imma gonna take the chance. The can do the vetting...I will do the teaching..


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for clarifying your statement, Lady M. 

You originally said "it's not as easy to change things as u make it out to be. and we all have to work with what our vet offers". I took that literally, that we must work with what our vet offers, in this case, vaccines containing lepto.

What you are now saying is that we have to work with our vet, not give in, and get them to either order a lepto free shot or figure out how to take it out if that's what we want? If that is what you are saying, I agree 100%.

This really doesn't need to be a confrontational discussion. Some will choose to give lepto to their Malts, some will not. Since vets disagree on whether or not it is necessary or safe, there is obviously no one "right" answer. Each of us will make our own decision on the subject whether it's with personal research and discussion or by simply following the advice of a trusted vet.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Mar 4 2005, 12:52 PM
> **sigh* I came back to check on this thread again and wouldn't ya know....here I am again. I would hope that a person would trust their vet enough to know whether the shot is necessary for their area. I trust my vet completely to know this and I have NEVER questioned their decisions on shots.  I don't think this makes me a bad owner. I feel like my vet is tons more informed than I am about what goes on in our area and what is best to be vaccinated against. I got every vaccination my doc recommended for our kids too. Silly me..I trust my pediatrician too. The person who gets hours of training and sees the ill effects of the diseases they see.  I am a FIRM believer that the benefits outweigh the risks in those situations...I mean..the reaction to this shot (lepto) even if they do have one..is it life threatening? Something to ponder I suppose. I would hope that my vet would stand up for his beliefs and not let an owner bully him into a decision he might regret. The vaccinations are created for a reason and I have to give the benefit of doubt to the vets who give it, they must have a strong reason for wanting to give it .  They..after all..have to live with whatever consequence happens after they treat the animal. Just some things to think about.....
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Well said!!!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

My feeling is it never hurts to ask questions







And being that I am going to a new vet, I feel a bit better prepared. I would have gone into my old vet's office with no doubts, but now I can go in a little better educated and hopefully this vet will appreciate that. And then explain to me their opinion, and preference for my area, and I will then do what they recommend. Not that I dont love you all to death







, but I certainly would never recommend following without question any advice you get from the internet. I hope you all feel that way. We are coming here for different angles of different things and we need to use that to educate ourselves, not trust in it as if it were gospel. And I know the people offering the advice feel the same









Thank you all once again!!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I agree with triste completely... I just dont have a vet that i feel fits in that category. The BIG vet office I saw 45mins away from my house are the people I feel I can trust on that level. I feel they are well trainned and have more experience than ANY vet in this small area where I live.







These small local Vets around here are terrible and they never make me feel comfortable.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

This reminds me of the debates about year-round hearworm preventatives and vaccinating inside felines....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

LadyMontava[/i]@Mar 4 2005 said:


> I don't see anything strong about that. It is meant to be friendly and non-threatening.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Mar 4 2005, 02:37 PM
> *I agree with triste completely... I just dont have a vet that i feel fits in that category.  The BIG vet office I saw 45mins away from my house are the people I feel I can trust on that level.  I feel they are well trainned and have more experience than ANY vet in this small area where I live.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

A trusted vet is a real treasure, isn't it? Not all of us are lucky enough to find one, especially not on the first try. That is probably why I have learned to research so much on my own and question over the years.

As I mentioned earlier, we have heard awful stories on the canine diabetes forum of some of the small local vets Kodie's mom refers to mishandling cases of canine diabetes. Many dogs have gone blind or even died because the vet simply didn't know enough about the disease. And it had nothing to do with whether or not they were "bad" or "good" vets. It's simply because in a small practice, they just don't see that many cases. Many of these were trusted vets who had cared for these dogs their whole life, but simply weren't knowledgable enough to deal with this complicated disease.

I suspect that this might apply to the lepto issue. In a smaller vet practice, a vet may have only seen one or two reactions to the vaccine in his whole career as opposed to a large practice in a metropolitan area. Many small town vets may be great with Labs, for instance, but never have even treated a Maltese before.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39890


the venipuncture is the charge to stick the dog and draw blood. i've never seen this as a charge though..i guess they just break everything down on their bill instead of combining
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39892
[/QUOTE]
Thanks for clarifying! I never really looked closely at the bill.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

This is getting out of hand, getting off topic. Why don't we just close the subject?


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Mar 4 2005 said:


> I don't see anything strong about that. It is meant to be friendly and non-threatening.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39917


[/B][/QUOTE]


ah yes KC but it's in all caps and then in parenthesis following it... it had something about being grads..and it made it seem to stand out more. I can see how it was taken the way it was.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Mar 4 2005, 01:37 PM
> *I agree with triste completely... I just dont have a vet that i feel fits in that category.  The BIG vet office I saw 45mins away from my house are the people I feel I can trust on that level.  I feel they are well trainned and have more experience than ANY vet in this small area where I live.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I happen to live in a small town. I trust my vets completely. They are graduates of Purdue University Vet program and it is a very well respected school as well. I think that small towns get bad reputations. True, they don't have the high end client that bigger cities would offer, but they are very valuable to farmers.That being said, I don't feel this is off topic yet. We are trying to get info out about the lepto vaccination. A vet and his practice is related to this...the trust in your vet, it all goes into decision making of whether or not a vaccination is beneficial for your animal.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Mar 4 2005, 02:49 PM
> *A trusted vet is a real treasure, isn't it? Not all of us are lucky enough to find one, especially not on the first try. That is probably why I have learned to research so much on my own and question over the years.
> 
> As I mentioned earlier, we have heard awful stories on the canine diabetes forum of some of the small local vets Kodie's mom refers to mishandling cases of canine diabetes. Many dogs have gone blind or even died because the vet simply didn't know enough about the disease. And it had nothing to do with whether or not they were "bad" or "good" vets. It's simply because in a small practice, they just don't see that many cases. Many of these were trusted vets who had cared for these dogs their whole life, but simply weren't knowledgable enough to deal with this complicated disease.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thats exactly my thoughts.... Well said.







I dont think they deal with too many tiny dogs in my own opinion... they always cant get over how small he is...










My small local vet miss diagnoised our beagle. They said he had allergies when in reality he had a tumor in his nose which was making him sneeze and bleed from his nose. This is the same local vet that is kodie's general doc... but i never get ANYTHING done by them.. and if something is wrong with kodie... I get in the car and DRIVE 45mins to the wonderful people at Garden State Vet specialists.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Mar 4 2005, 03:02 PM
> *I happen to live in a small town. I trust my vets completely. They are graduates of Purdue University Vet program and it is a very well respected school as well. I think that small towns get bad reputations. True, they don't have the high end client that bigger cities would offer, but they are very valuable to farmers.That being said,  I don't feel this is off topic yet. We are trying to get info out about the lepto vaccination. A vet and his practice is related to this...the trust in your vet, it all goes into decision making of whether or not a vaccination is beneficial for your animal.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
that might be true.. but the small vet offices here are not well educated. If the vet is well educated and is in a small office... thats a different story.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Triste+Mar 4 2005 said:


> I don't see anything strong about that. It is meant to be friendly and non-threatening.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39917


[/B][/QUOTE]


ah yes KC but it's in all caps and then in parenthesis following it... it had something about being grads..and it made it seem to stand out more. I can see how it was taken the way it was.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39934
[/B][/QUOTE]

I always write FYI in all caps...it is an abbreviation. 

I interpreted the "grads" comment as just an aside to let us know where her vets went to school as a way of adding validity to what they had recommended. 

Triste, it is difficult enough to try to share information via the written word in a forum such as this .... if we over-anaylze every comment and continue to attach negative connotations to innocent posts, we will end up spending our time on SM either getting our feelings hurt or defending our comments.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Mar 4 2005 said:


> I don't see anything strong about that. It is meant to be friendly and non-threatening.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39917


[/B][/QUOTE]


ah yes KC but it's in all caps and then in parenthesis following it... it had something about being grads..and it made it seem to stand out more. I can see how it was taken the way it was.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39934
[/B][/QUOTE]

I always write FYI in all caps...it is an abbreviation. 

I interpreted the "grads" comment as just an aside to let us know where her vets went to school as a way of adding validity to what they had recommended. 

Triste, it is difficult enough to try to share information via the written word in a forum such as this .... if we over-anaylze every comment and continue to attach negative connotations to innocent posts, we will end up spending our time on SM either getting our feelings hurt or defending our comments.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39945
[/B][/QUOTE]
which is why I think people should be more careful with how they word/post things. Next thing you're going to tell me is that charmypoo didn't mean to call me psycho!







I'm going to go back into my hole that I returned from...take care ya'll and thanks to those who pm'd me to tell me they are glad to see me posting again. It won't happen too often I can promise you. I am sure some of you are pleased to hear that







Peace ya'll...


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I started reading this thread from where I last posted and started hitting the quote button on just about every post so that I could comment, but it was too much so I decided to just speak my mind.
Yes vets are educated, they went to school to be a vet and most of here have not. But this does not mean that all vets know everything there is to know about every animal. I also feel the same way about regular Dr's. Honestly I don't put all my trust into my Dr of my vet. I research and ask questions and make sure that they do know everything there is to know about whatever it is they need to know. If I research something and find that my dog is getting a drug (vaccination) that they don't need into their body then I will bring it up to my vet. I am not going to pump my dog full of crap that doesn't need to be there just because my vet said so. If my vet tells me that my research is wrong, fine, but tell me why and counter my research with better reading material to read on the subject. I had a vet once tell me that I was wrong and I can't believe _anything_ on the internet. Now I agree with her that you can't believe _everything_ you read online but the internet is getting to the point now that there are actual books online now. Researching the right material online is just as accurate as going to the library sometimes. There is a lot of truth on the internet just as there are a lot of lies. You have to research enough that you know the difference between the truth and the lies. Don't tell me I am wrong without telling me why.
I have had so many bad Dr's that I really don't trust any Dr as of yet. I have had Dr's tell me my knees are bad because I needed to exercise and all those years I told them they were wrong and after years of them ruining my knees they realized they were wrong and told me not to exercise! Now come on, if they had listened to me years before my knees wouldn't be as bad as they are today. They just thought they knew more than me so they didn't have to listen to me. I know my body! I have also had Drs tell me my tooth didn't hurt after 3 root canals in that same tooth. They said there wasn't anything left to hurt. But years later I get it pulled and my new dentist tells me it was so bad that another root canal wouldn't have helped and it was good I got it pulled because it would have just gotten worse. Listen to your patients you jerks! Even if they don't know what they are talking about, listen! I am right now in the process of fighting with my OB/GYN about something that she won't listen to me about. It's so frustrating when Dr's think they know everything so they don't have to explain anything to you or even listen to you.
Never put all your trust into your vet and Dr's. They could be wrong sometimes, that's why there's malpractice insurance. 
I put all my trust in my first vet and I was wrong to do so. They didn't know anything about smaller breed dogs and way over vaccinated Fantasia. I was glad I researched a little before my second vet because they wanted to give Fantasia the Lime disease vaccination and recommended the yearly shot for heartworm! 
My point is that you should always research (even if you don't do it online, go to a library), ask questions, and ask for things to be explained to you that you don't understand. Share your research and your concerns with your vet (and even your Dr) and work something out with them. Don't just hand over your precious pet and hope that all goes well. If you have a vet or a Dr that you can trust that way, then horay for you! I have not found one yet. 
If you love everything about your vet except one thing make sure that one thing isn’t just something small before you decide to leave. But if your vet doesn’t listen to you then they are not a good vet. A good vet will listen to you even if you are wrong. If you are wrong then they will tell you so and tell you what is right. If they just say you are wrong and continue to do what they want, they are not a good vet. They really should make their customers feel comfortable since you are the ones paying them for their services. I wouldn’t pay for a service I was not happy with, why should you pay good money for a vet you don’t trust or like. I think that’s a good enough reason to find a new vet.
This post isn’t for any one person, I just wanted to get all that off my chest. 
Now back to the Lepto, research more before you go see your vet. Share your research with them and tell them how you feel about it.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would not give a DHLPP vaccine to any dog, but especially not a Maltese. If the dog needs to be vaccinated for lepto, I would use the new Fort Dodge lepto vaccine that covers the newer strains. Before vaccinating for lepto, you need to find out what strains are found in your area so you know if the vaccine is even worth it. If it doesn't cover the strains in your area, it is useless. 

You cannot take the lepto out of a vaccine by messing with reconstituting it. 

If your vet does not carry a DHPP without lepto and corona, buy it yourself and bring it in for them to give. It is expensive to carry a case of vaccines for a single dog. However, you can order it yourself. Expect to be charged for the administration of the vaccine, the syringe and needle, and disposing of the sharps ($10 at the most). I would recommend Vanguard 5 (no lepto, no corona) by Pfizer.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yes you can take the lepto out of the one without corona. it is in the liquid part and the rest of the vax is in the dry. we were told to reconstitue with saline to take the lepto out. here is a quote from this website:link "(The lepto part of the multivalent vaccines is usually separate from the rest in the diluent part of the vaccine, by replacing this with sterile diluent solution you remove the lepto from the vaccine)"


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Mar 5 2005, 07:33 PM
> *yes you can take the lepto out of the one without corona.  it is in the liquid part and the rest of the vax is in the dry.  we were told to reconstitue with saline to take the lepto out.  here is a quote from this website:link "(The lepto part of the multivalent vaccines is usually separate from the rest in the diluent part of the vaccine, by replacing this with sterile diluent solution you remove the lepto from the vaccine)"
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40300*


[/QUOTE]

I've never heard of doing this with the Pfizer vaccines. "Usually" has me wondering which manufacturers have it this way...that would be handy to know. However, I also wonder if the company will back the vaccine if you use other than their packaged dilutant (we've had the vaccine company reimburse for vaccine reactions).


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Mar 5 2005, 07:33 PM
> *yes you can take the lepto out of the one without corona.  it is in the liquid part and the rest of the vax is in the dry.  we were told to reconstitue with saline to take the lepto out.  here is a quote from this website:link "(The lepto part of the multivalent vaccines is usually separate from the rest in the diluent part of the vaccine, by replacing this with sterile diluent solution you remove the lepto from the vaccine)"
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40300*


[/QUOTE]

That article is more than 9 years old. Perhaps vaccines without lepto weren't available in 1996?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well we were taught this in vet school so it is still done today. and the other vaccines were avail. at that time. if u need a more recent source, i will find one for u.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i was reading on the pfizer site and the VANGUARD® DA2PL
vaccine contains the lepto in the liquid portion, so it can be removed, but some of their vaccines contain the lepto in the freeze dried portion. so it depends on what vax is used..so the vet would have to read the package insert to see which portion the lepto is in, to see if it can be taken out. so hopefully if anyone goes to the vet, and all they have is the one w/ the lepto in it, that it is one that can be removed from the vaccine. i know it is still done b/c i just learned this in my infectious disease class in january.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava+Mar 4 2005, 01:13 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes your vet gives lepto and corona which is what the "c" and "l" stand for the "d" is for distemper and the "a" is for adenovirus herpes








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39871
[/B][/QUOTE]
I just got my reminder card in the mail to bring Toby in for his yearly shots. Since I have changed vets, I am unsure of what all this means. The things I have listed above are all the shots/vaccinations that the old vet gave. On the post card that I just received from the new vet, here is what is listed that Toby needs...

DHPP Annual Vaccine
3 yr Rabies Vaccination
Heartworm Test
Bordetella

I am not sure if this is all that the vet will do, but it seems that several things are missing such as:
da2ppcl C6/CV Recombitek Annual
Lab: Venipuncture-abbreviated
Lab: 3DX Heartworm Inhouse Snap
(I'm not sure what all this means







)

Is there anything that I should ask the vet that Toby may need? 

It does look as thought she doesn't give the lepto shot.







Correct?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

correct, they dont give lepto or corona. but they do the heartworm test, and give rabies. the bordetella is only necessary if u board ur dog or go where there will be a lot of dogs. it is a vaccine for kennel cough. prob. should have a fecal check. otherwise looks like everything is there


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Thanks Lady M--you rock!









What is corona? Is it something I should be concerned that they aren't giving? Should I ask about it?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

u can discuss that with your vet. i dont know how common it is in ur area. but it is also one that can cause vaccine reactions. i do believe it is more common in puppies than adult dogs.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Thanks again! I always feel better asking the vet questions after having spoken to you!


----------



## MaltTease (Mar 8, 2005)

Triste+Mar 4 2005 said:


> I don't see anything strong about that. It is meant to be friendly and non-threatening.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39917


[/B][/QUOTE]


ah yes KC but it's in all caps and then in parenthesis following it... it had something about being grads..and it made it seem to stand out more. I can see how it was taken the way it was.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39934
[/B][/QUOTE]

I always write FYI in all caps...it is an abbreviation. 

I interpreted the "grads" comment as just an aside to let us know where her vets went to school as a way of adding validity to what they had recommended. 

Triste, it is difficult enough to try to share information via the written word in a forum such as this .... if we over-anaylze every comment and continue to attach negative connotations to innocent posts, we will end up spending our time on SM either getting our feelings hurt or defending our comments.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39945
[/B][/QUOTE]
which is why I think people should be more careful with how they word/post things. Next thing you're going to tell me is that charmypoo didn't mean to call me psycho!







I'm going to go back into my hole that I returned from...take care ya'll and thanks to those who pm'd me to tell me they are glad to see me posting again. It won't happen too often I can promise you. I am sure some of you are pleased to hear that







Peace ya'll...








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39992
[/B][/QUOTE]

This whole thing is sooo funny!!!!























Why are people so sensitive on this board? People get offended by other people writing FYI in caps?









Abbreviations are always in caps: IMHO, LOL
So if someone wrote Shut The F*** Up in small letters, stfu, it would be less offensive?

And why do people have to announce to everyone that they aren't going to post anymore? If you aren't going to post, just DON'T POST!!!








Disclaimer: fyi, the above was not meant as a personal attack (nobody has been singled out), but is rather just something imho...

P.S. Why do we always have to tiptoe around our statements like this? If someone is offended, just take a deep breath, count to 10, and then forget about it--you'll live! Sticks and stones....


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

why are you bringing this part up again Maltease? That part of the post was not commented on for at least a month, so why would you want to stir the pot ?









let it gooooooooooooooooooooooo ...we have.


----------



## MaltTease (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Apr 17 2005, 03:32 PM
> *why are you bringing this part up again Maltease? That part of the post was not commented on for at least a month, so why would you want to stir the pot ?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Triste,

I was just commenting on how funny I thought it was, and I added some other thoughts. Sorry if you thought I was "stirring the pot." It has officially been let go now









P.S. Nice to see you came back out of your hole!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I didn't realize I was in a hole?


----------



## MaltTease (Mar 8, 2005)

Triste+Mar 4 2005 said:


> I don't see anything strong about that. It is meant to be friendly and non-threatening.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39917


[/B][/QUOTE]


ah yes KC but it's in all caps and then in parenthesis following it... it had something about being grads..and it made it seem to stand out more. I can see how it was taken the way it was.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39934
[/B][/QUOTE]

I always write FYI in all caps...it is an abbreviation. 

I interpreted the "grads" comment as just an aside to let us know where her vets went to school as a way of adding validity to what they had recommended. 

Triste, it is difficult enough to try to share information via the written word in a forum such as this .... if we over-anaylze every comment and continue to attach negative connotations to innocent posts, we will end up spending our time on SM either getting our feelings hurt or defending our comments.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39945
[/B][/QUOTE]
which is why I think people should be more careful with how they word/post things. Next thing you're going to tell me is that charmypoo didn't mean to call me psycho!







I'm going to go back into my hole that I returned from...take care ya'll and thanks to those who pm'd me to tell me they are glad to see me posting again. It won't happen too often I can promise you. I am sure some of you are pleased to hear that







Peace ya'll...








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39992
[/B][/QUOTE]

Read the sentence right after "psycho







" and you'll get my joke!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

ok...this reinforces my "letting old biz stay old biz"...it doesn't make sense to bring it up again


----------



## MaltTease (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Apr 17 2005, 04:14 PM
> *ok...this reinforces my letting old biz stay old biz...it doesn't make sense to bring it up again
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

WTF?!!!! :new_Eyecrazy: 

You had just asked me to clarify the "being in a hole" statement. I referenced your post so that you would understa... never mind, maybe you should go back in now?


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I understand what you were posting..but I was stating it again to make my point that it made no sense to bring it up again and you just reinforced my reason ...being is I didn't even remember the hole comment (point again..we all forgot about it already so why did it need to be pointed out again?) 

and who do you think you are posting "maybe you should go back now" ?!







...you have no clue who I am. You can't just come here out of the blue and post stuff like that! Comments like that are just plain rude. I totally didn't deserve that comment...


----------



## MaltTease (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Apr 17 2005, 04:25 PM
> *I understand what you were posting..but I was stating it again to make my point that it made no sense to bring it up again and you just reinforced my reason ...being is I didn't even remember the hole comment (point again..we all forgot about it already so why did it need to be pointed out again?)
> 
> and who do you think you are posting "maybe you should go back now"  ?!
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Now, now, instead of being so "triste"







, you should be more "feliz"









Okay, then, I'm sorry. Kisses?


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

naw, it's ok...it's all been reported to the moderator of the forum. I'll admit there is some controversial posting that goes on when it comes to touchy subjects...but I don't believe that sort of rude/snide comment is welcome here. 


okies..am done...not going back to my hole..but going to the higher road..


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MaltTease+Apr 17 2005, 07:17 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF?!!!! :new_Eyecrazy: 

You had just asked me to clarify the "being in a hole" statement. I referenced your post so that you would understa... never mind, maybe you should go back in now?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53525
[/B][/QUOTE]
It is not really my place to say this but....I find your rudness and use of abbreveations to fulger words very offencive.Even though we may not always agree on some things here,no one has ever used abb. to fulger words. It is not neccesary to come on here and verbally attack a member for any reason. your not going to make very many friends here by doing that.


----------



## MaltTease (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182+Apr 17 2005, 04:49 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
It is not really my place to say this but....I find your rudness and use of abbreveations to fulger words very offencive.Even though we may not always agree on some things here,no one has ever used abb. to fulger words. It is not neccesary to come on here and verbally attack a member for any reason. your not going to make very many friends here by doing that.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53534
[/B][/QUOTE]


Sheila,

You are certainly entitled to your opinion. By the way, I personally do not curse, so WTF for me means" What the fudge!"  


FYI (yes, in caps!) I did not come on here and just start verbally attacking people. I did, however, apologize for my remark to Triste.

By the way, it's called "spell check": use it!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

ALRIGHT, I have HAD IT. You have no right to come here and FLAME posters. You are rude and downright nasty. You are purposely posting to upset people and there is no use on this board for that kind of behavior. Take your insinuating and snide remarks somewhere else. I hope Joe comes soon and takes care of this. This is ridiculous. I don't know who you are, nor do I care but I do hope you find some manners somewhere. 

Yes , you provoked me into posting again...are you pleased w/ yourself? I hope you got your quota of jollies for the night...I am beginning to think MaltTease is aka Jay.....


----------



## MaltTease (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Apr 17 2005, 05:28 PM
> *ALRIGHT, I have HAD IT. You have no right to come here and FLAME posters. You are rude and downright nasty. You are purposely posting to upset people and there is no use on this board for that kind of behavior.  Take your insinuating and snide remarks somewhere else.  I hope Joe comes soon and takes care of this. This is ridiculous. I don't know who you are, nor do I care but I do hope you find some manners somewhere.
> 
> Yes , you provoked me into posting again...are you pleased w/ yourself? I hope you got your quota of jollies for the night...I am beginning to think MaltTease is aka Jay.....
> ...


[/QUOTE]








Lighten up, I am entitled to post using my sense of humor as much as you are entitled to post here with your lack of sense of humor. I am not flaming anyone. This is my personality. If you don't like it, too bad. But you have no right to tell me to go somewhere else. This is a free country. If you don't like something, just ignore it. You'll live, trust me!

By the way, who is Jay?









Oh, yeah, and if you go back and look, you will see that it is YOU who first singled me out, so one could say that YOU started the flaming.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

you are the only one laughing..your sense of humor stinks.


----------



## MaltTease (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Apr 17 2005, 05:38 PM
> *you are the only one laughing..your sense of humor stinks.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53550*


[/QUOTE]

That may be, but who cares? 

By the way, I am not offended and I am not reporting this to a moderator.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MaltTease+Apr 17 2005, 08:20 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sheila,

You are certainly entitled to your opinion. By the way, I personally do not curse, so WTF for me means" What the fudge!"  


FYI (yes, in caps!) I did not come on here and just start verbally attacking people. I did, however, apologize for my remark to Triste.

By the way, it's called "spell check": use it!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53544
[/B][/QUOTE]
As can be seen by your posts ,you are a very imature person who I do not believe will contribute anything worth while to our SM forum.JMO I will not post on this again.I will not play your game.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

PMS anyone?!


----------



## MaltTease (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Apr 17 2005, 06:15 PM
> * PMS anyone?!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Now that's funny!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182+Apr 17 2005, 07:49 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
It is not really my place to say this but....I find your rudness and use of abbreveations to fulger words very offencive.Even though we may not always agree on some things here,no one has ever used abb. to fulger words. It is not neccesary to come on here and verbally attack a member for any reason. your not going to make very many friends here by doing that.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53534
[/B][/QUOTE]
I agree


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MaltTease_@Apr 17 2005, 08:36 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hmm, I think you're the one lacking sense of humor, but I guess you wouldnt know that.

Jay's your daddy...Bev's your mama.







Now that cracked me up!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 17 2005, 10:56 PM
> *Jay's your daddy...Bev's your mama.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

calm down girls







thread closed


----------

